# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Wat vind je van de hoeveelheid rubrieken?

## Leontien

Beste bezoeker,

In ons streven naar het verbeteren van MediCity.nl voor onze bezoekers, houden wij wederom een enquete. Dit keer gaat het over de rubrieken op MediCity.nl. Ben je er tevreden over of mis je bepaalde rubrieken of zijn het er wellicht teveel? Alle opmerkingen zijn welkom! 

Dus vul de enquete nu in, dan proberen wij er iets mee te doen!


Groetjes, Leontien
Medewerker MediCity.nl

----------


## Wendy

Ik vind het een duidelijk overzicht. Je weet zo waar je wezen moet met je onderwerp. De rubrieken verslavingen en geestelijke gezondheid hebben er wel bij geholpen.

----------


## johan26

ik ben het met wendy eens, het is kort maar duidelijk en overzichtelijk.

Misschien nog een forum erbij wat met medicity en de forum te maken heeft, daar kunnen leden dan hun ei kwijt (vragen/opmerkingen/suggesties etc)

----------


## Yv

Het is overzichtelijk. Een rubriek kan er nog wel bij om het nog duidelijker te maken. Ook fijn dat er enquetes worden gehouden.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vind medicity een énorm goed initiatief!!!
het is overzichtelijk,duidelijk en volgens mij hebben er héél veel mensen baat bij dit forum on-line!!!
Ik heb er héél veel aan in ieder geval!!!
Doe zo voort!!!
GRTJS Agnes

----------


## Leontien

Hallo,

Bedankt voor jullie reacties. Fijn dat MediCity zo goed wordt ervaren.

Groeten,

Leontien
Medewerker MediCity

----------


## bechie

ik heb me pas aangemeld, de eerste indruk is prima,gr bechie(bechterew)

----------


## Petra717

Op met moment vind ik het wel wat veel worden hihi... Maar wordt wel veel overzichtelijker... alléé even wennen en wachten totdat alles staat zoals we dat willen :Wink:  Komt goed :Big Grin:  !!

Dikke KNuff! 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vind het beter en beter worden nu:
meer rubrieken,meer info....keep on going!!!

XxXxXxX

----------


## Petra717

Jah wordt beter, maar ikke mis nog de subrubrieken... maar alles op z'n tijd hé (knipoog naar Aggie :Stick Out Tongue:  )...

Dikke knuff

----------


## Agnes574

idd,alles op zijn tijd...donderdag weer hé... :Wink:  knipoog terug!

liefs Xx

----------


## Petra717

dat is morgen al :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Idd lieve Petra...

Ik zit met een storinkske in mijn 'zaagsel-massa' geloof ik...tis woensdag,maar dacht de hele dag dat het dinsdag was...hihi...me=sorry en beetje moe ook vermoed ik...

Dikke knuffel,XXXXXXX

----------


## crestfallensoul

Rubrieken, ach er zijn er al wel een aantal, sub, dat zou miss wel kunnen, uitsplitsen van onderwerpen etc
Maar ook dubbele topics zou je kunnen onderbrengen in een sub.
Ook in het spel topic, 'Associeren' daar moet je een teken in kunnen zeten voor een verwijzing naar de 'Uitleg topic' ofwel het 'Uitlegtopic' samenvoegen door al In het bericht zelf de uitleg te plaatsen danwel een link naar de reactie erop.
Nu is het niet duidelijk wanneer er een toevoeging/uitleg over het 'woord' gezet is in het andere topic.

Peter

----------


## Petra717

Beste Peter, 

Heel erg bedankt voor je tip!!! Zelf zet ik altijd 2 sterretjes als verwijzing naar de toelichting topic... zal t in de uitleg, eerste post van beide topic erbij zetten enne het in een aparte post er tussen zetten! Hopelijk wordt het dan duidelijk! De MAXX zulke meedenkers!!! Keep on going :Smile:  .

Thanks! niet eerder bij stil gestaan! 
ennene achter de schermen wordt er op het moment héééél hard gewerkt aan de rubrieken, het opsplitsen, titelsthreats aanpassen ect ect... alléé zijn wel ff een paar post  :EEK!: .. Maar dat had je denk ik ook wel in de gaten :Wink:  Veel topic zijn al verplaats, veranderd, gesplits noem maar op.... had begrepen dat subrubrieken nog even niet lukt... dan nog maar ff extra rubrieken LOL

Dikke Knuff, 
petra





> Rubrieken, ach er zijn er al wel een aantal, sub, dat zou miss wel kunnen, uitsplitsen van onderwerpen etc
> Maar ook dubbele topics zou je kunnen onderbrengen in een sub.
> Ook in het spel topic, 'Associeren' daar moet je een teken in kunnen zeten voor een verwijzing naar de 'Uitleg topic' ofwel het 'Uitlegtopic' samenvoegen door al In het bericht zelf de uitleg te plaatsen danwel een link naar de reactie erop.
> Nu is het niet duidelijk wanneer er een toevoeging/uitleg over het 'woord' gezet is in het andere topic.
> 
> Peter

----------

